# Maine Purchase



## Oldsdigger (Jul 31, 2019)

I was up in Maine for the 4th of July. Found some nice pieces and so not as great ones. I actually had bought a ( What I thought was a Kennebunkport Pharmacy bottle ) Didn't have my glasses on at the time. When I got back to the house I realised it was a Bidderford bottle , so I returned it in exchange for a few different bottles. I ended up with some nice ones for a $100.00 purchase. Here is what I purchased. Wish I had dug them up but digging stopped for me back in 98. I have another Preston New Hampshire with the dosage cup so I can make the smelling salt bottle complete. The last picture is the Bidderford Pharmacy that I returned.


----------



## Screwtop (Jul 31, 2019)

Those are all very nice! I like that whiskey...

If you're in the market for more, let me know.


----------



## Oldsdigger (Aug 1, 2019)

Thank you Screwtop, It actually might be for sale shortly along with other whiskeys and othe bottles from the collection.


----------



## Screwtop (Aug 2, 2019)

That's usually what I end up doing, lol!


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 5, 2019)

there are so many common and not so common  on the market these days , if you are only collecting to resale your going to end up nickel and diming them . unless you have an Indian queen or a plantation bitters.


----------

